# workplace murders



## csb (Apr 8, 2014)

Holy crap! Did you know murder is the leading cause for workplace deaths for women? It's second for men.

https://www.osha.gov/SLTC/workplaceviolence/


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 8, 2014)

yes, actually I knew this...


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)

Did you also know that all people murdered in the workplace, die?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2014)

Creepy but what else would kill you a twork? Other than sleeping with a married coworker whose spouse shows up to Kill the both of you......


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 8, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Creepy but what else would kill you a twork? Other than sleeping with a married coworker whose spouse shows up to Kill the both of you......


1. Reaching into a 4kV switchgear that should be dead but isn't.

2. Having a 500 ton generator stator dropped on you from a height of 50 ft.

Those are the first two events that come to mind in my industry.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 8, 2014)

RG, have you been to a construction site?


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 8, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> RG, have you been to a construction site?


Sounds like he's been around more crazy bitches than heavy equipment.

"Then about a week later, out of the blue, she sends me a John Deere letter."


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 8, 2014)

I guess when I think workplace I think cubicle land..

We have a federal department that oversees jobsite safety so why would there be anything dangerous at a construction site?


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 8, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I guess when I think workplace I think cubicle land..
> 
> We have a federal department that oversees jobsite safety so why would there be anything dangerous at a construction site?



Forestry (logging) and deep sea fishing are usually in contention for the top first depending on the year....


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 9, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I guess when I think workplace I think cubicle land..




Well, in cubicle land, here are some killers:

1) Heart disease, diabetes, and obesity from sitting all day,

2) The weird lady's perfume,

3) Indoor air pollutants,

4) Poorly installed HVAC system that either causes hypothermia or heat stroke (sometimes both in the same day),

5) Strange food left on a filing cabinet,

6) Unidentifiable stuff from the community fridge including odors,

7) That weird lady's psycho boyfriend,

.

.

.


----------



## ALBin517 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have told more than one excavator operator, "If you are going to drop that on me, hit me square. I don't want to feel it."


----------



## Exception Collection (Apr 9, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I guess when I think workplace I think cubicle land..
> 
> We have a federal department that oversees jobsite safety so why would there be anything dangerous at a construction site?


Because it's impossible to make them "safe"; the best you can do is mitigate the risk. Even then, all it takes is one person not following the rules. Like a guy in Seattle late last year - if I remember the story correctly, it was his first time out on high steel - and he wasn't tying off his harness properly.

As for the odds of workplace violence killing me - meh. I've been threatened by contractors before, I'm sure I will be again. Outside of work, violence is a likely way for me to die. There's just too much hate out there.


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 10, 2014)

It wasn't a construction site, but I fell off a ladder looking at a fan while doing an existing conditions survey for a school. I had a partially torn tendon and a small fracture. It's a long way from dying, but accidents do happen.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 10, 2014)

Exception Collection said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I guess when I think workplace I think cubicle land..
> ...



I don't think that he was actually expecting an answer... pretty sure that was typed with the sarcasm font.

Generally I have found that those who only see hate out there are pretty hateful people themselves, you know the whole the world is a mirror of what is inside your heart/mind kind of thing....


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 10, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I guess when I think workplace I think cubicle land..
> ...




Don't forget a large cache of nano-thermite......... That stuff'll get after ya!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2014)

What about vending machines? Some of the guys here get rather mad when it eats their dollar and they start rocking it...


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 10, 2014)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


Hell, I'm more worried about holographic planes. They'll mess your day up.


----------



## roadwreck (Apr 10, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Mike in Gastonia said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...




Don't forget about


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 10, 2014)

In all seriousness though, I've never had a job that I wasn't concerned about getting shot at. Drunk hunters in the woods back in the days of spending time in the field, irate citizens that are ticked off because I issued a citation. Bomb threats and all sorts of stuff when I was with the DOD and here well a kid got shot over a pair of sneakers last month...

Today I was at the doctors and I saw a car that had a ton of bumper stickers and one said "Heavily Armed, Easily Pissed Off" It sounds funny, but I really kind of got concerned that the driver may have PSTD and just all of a sudden snap, and when they wonder if there were warning signs would anyone think it was funny then.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 10, 2014)

The truly scary thing is you never know who could "snap." It's always easy to see the warning signs after the fact.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 10, 2014)

matt267 said:


> The truly scary thing is you never know who could "snap." It's always easy to see the warning signs after the fact.




Time for a new thread: Most likely EB member to snap.

I vote Kevo. It's always the quiet ones.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2014)

^^^ You still have yet to tell me why I was voted most likely to be arrested...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 10, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ You still have yet to tell me why I was voted most likely to be arrested...


LOL. I know the answer to this.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 10, 2014)

Aliens, thermite plasma, and holographic planes OH MY!!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 10, 2014)

KF,

You're so close minded and emotional. You just don't get it. All those things are true. I read it on the internet.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 10, 2014)

matt267 said:


> KF,
> 
> You're so close minded and emotional. You just don't get it. All those things are true. I read it on the internet.




If it's on the internet, then it is true....


----------



## envirotex (Apr 10, 2014)

Exception Collection said:


> Outside of work, violence is a likely way for me to die. There's just too much hate out there.




I'm sorry that you have to deal with that, EC. Probably more than most...


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 10, 2014)

I had a concern with a former co-worker. She was unstable and weird. Then she got into a verbal altercation with her manager, got suspended because as crazy as she looked, was a hardworking woman and they did not want to fire her. She came back and became weird(er) and one day I was working late we crossed paths in the hallway. She started to rant about how miserable she was feeling and suddenly changed the conversation to weapons and ways to kill. Needless to day she scared the heck out of me. Nothing like having a conversation like that Thursday at 9:30 PM. End of the story is that she quit and has never been seen after that.


----------

